# CO2 manifolds



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

I haven't been able to find much info about CO2 manifolds in the archives. Most of the questions are splitting the output to 2 or three tanks. Eventually, I'd like to do 10 tanks from one CO2 bottle/regulator. 

I have a rack of six 50 and four 33 gallon breeder tanks. I had planned on starting CO2 fertilization on a four of the 33 gallon breeder tanks and adding it to the 50 gallon tanks if I'm happy with the results. I haven't used pressurized CO2 (just home brew) before but have followed CO2 discussions on the APD some years back. I have an older CO2 regulator that I may use, but also have seen the Milwaukee regulator with the integrated needle valve and solenoid. It sounds like a nice package and the price seems hard to beat. 

If you are using individual needle valves for each output line, do you need the needle valve at the regulator for dump issues?

If you have a check valve at the regulator output, do you also need them for each output line?

How important is it to be able to see the glass diffuser (such as Aquabotanic's mighty momato) while tweeking the valve? Several small manifolds might be better than one larger one. Also, is it possible to use these glass diffusers like a bubble counter?

I saw the DIY manifold plans here using the Clippard parts. The thread says that this would be better for larger tanks (30 gal plus). Other than Aquabotanic's 4 valve manifold, I'm not aware of ready to purchase manifolds. Are there any others? Pros/cons?

Thanks a bunch

Chris


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If I wanted to do this I'd make my own with each tank getting its own needle valve. The main regulator will keep the pressure inside the manifold constant, so I don't think you'd need a main needle valve off from the regulator. I live dangerously without any check valves, but I suppose if I had 10 tanks I'd probably put one in each individual line. One big one near the solenoid wouldn't stop a tank on the top shelf from draining down into a tank on the bottom shelf through the tubing.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html
Many different CO2 pieces, including a twelve port manifold. Good price, too.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This place has a couple more options on manifolds for your applications. That's a lot of tanks to be running off one CO2 bottle. I'm guess you have at least a 20lb?


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

here are a few different splitters http://jbjnanocubes.com/contents/media/co2_6 WAY_MANIFOLD_WITH_BUBBLE_COUNTER0002.jpg

http://jbjnanocubes.com/contents/media/l_3 way manifold.jpg

The only problem with having to many on one unit is that when you adjust one unit it decreases or increases the flow on all the remaining units

http://jbjnanocubes.com/contents/en-us/d31.html


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks to all for the replys. I think I'll go the Clippard route and see how the four tanks turn out.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

This is what I do. 
One check valve between CO2 tank and manifold.

CO2 goes to check valve, manifold, needle valve, bubble counter, reactor.
BTW, the homemade bubble counters have a built in plastic check valve.

each valve feeds-> homemade bubble counter http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/1055-diy-bubble-counter.html ->
then to cannister/reactor combo.

If I had to do it over, I might buy a 4 valve combo because the cost of making mine was only a few dollars savings, maybe $10-20. The manifold that I put together is not quite as elegant. For example, it's a 12 port manifold, and two clippard valves will not fit together on one side. Why? because as they turn and screw into the manifold, they bump up against each other and prevent a screw in. it is a screw-up. : (

So my advice is to think about buying a manifold and start slowly adding planted CO2 enriched tanks.

Mark


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Mark,

Thanks for the reply. I have a bunch of stuff to pull together and assemble. I'll have to look at the Clippard catalogue to see if there is a better manifold body.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

